

Answer Engines vs. Search Engines - bgutierrez
http://www.twine.com/item/122tfm1r8-7k/answer-engines-vs-search-engines

======
lacker
The first comment there:

 _People don't go to Google thinking "I must see some documents". They just
want questions answered._

